# The Promised Land?



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow, I just logued on and see a new link on the homepage of CS that I have never seen before.

I guess I've reached the promised land and now I start learning all over again.

Habanos are things I am completely ignorant about so I guess it's time to shut up and start reading.

It's good to be here though. :ss


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome brother - The slope here is certainly very slick - Lookout below!!

:ss:ss


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

For me it was a joy of contributing to CS that gave me the added benefit.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Enjoy the ride....


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks guys. Honestly, just quickly looking through the old posts is so much information that I didn't know about Habanos.

Honestly, I've only had a couple in my life, they were not out of a humi. One I bought at a crappy B&M in heathrow (sp) airport in England and the didn't have a humi that worked. 

The smoke I bought from them I don't even remember what it was. It cost me a fortune though and frankly it was harsh as hell.

The other one I had was a Cohiba that had been rolling around a friends car for the better part of 6 months. I couldn't bring it back to life and it also tasted terrible. Like someone trying to rip my throat out.

Read many of the older posts though makes me think that I just had a couple of terrible experiences and true Cubans are as good as their reputation suggests. I just need to one day (when they are legal) get some samplers or something and start learning all over again.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

60 day waiting period is over. 

Welcome.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Welcome to the dark side.....

PM me if you would like to sample a couple that don't suck


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> 60 day waiting period is over.
> 
> Welcome.


Thank you and I will keep the "Fellowship of the Forbidden Smoke Ring" to myself as I want to contribute to CS in any possible way I can.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Welcome to the dark side.....
> 
> PM me if you would like to sample a couple that don't suck


PM sent.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

pnoon said:


> PM sent.


A thousand thank you's. Checking my PM Now.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Welcome to the dark side.....
> 
> PM me if you would like to sample a couple that don't suck


Hmmmm....  :dr


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Welcome to the dark side.....
> 
> PM me if you would like to sample a couple that don't suck





pnoon said:


> PM sent.





No1der said:


> A thousand thank you's. Checking my PM Now.


:r - I was stating I would PM LasciviousXXX.
He is asking you to PM him.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Damnitt Peter!!! You can wait till the SoCal HERF to get yours :r

We'll split some more mysteriously smokey Vodka LOL


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

There's a Habanos Forum? Who knew?!? 

Welcome bud.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

pnoon said:


> PM sent.


:tpd:

_All_ mine suck.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

No1der said:


> A thousand thank you's. Checking my PM Now.


Ok, I feel stupid now. Multitasking sucks when you're trying to get a thousand things done. :r


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Welcome to the dark side.....
> 
> PM me if you would like to sample a couple that don't suck


PM Sent. Thank you again.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Deuce said:


> For me it was a joy of contributing to CS that gave me the added benefit.


Actually donating does not get you access to this forum. Never has, never will. If it did it was a mistake.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

No1der said:


> The other one I had was a Cohiba that had been rolling around a friends car for the better part of 6 months.


(extreme sarcasm alert)
You mean a cigar that's been rolling around a car floor for 6 months didn't taste good? ... but it was a Cuban, how is that possible? 

Welcome...start to enjoy the good drugs soon! :tu


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> 60 day waiting period is over.
> 
> Welcome.


It's the longest 60 days ever... but the REAL fun starts here!!!!!:tu


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Stonato~ said:


> (extreme sarcasm alert)
> You mean a cigar that's been rolling around a car floor for 6 months didn't taste good? ... but it was a Cuban, how is that possible?
> 
> Welcome...start to enjoy the good drugs soon! :tu


:r Yeah well, I had to try and get something out of it. This was a couple of years ago and I had no idea how to get Habanos at the time. Frankly I'm not sure about the sources I have right now as far as retailers. I guess I'll have to try a small order and see if they deliver what they promis.



TMoneYNYY said:


> It's the longest 60 days ever... but the REAL fun starts here!!!!!:tu


I honestly feel like a complete newbie in the forum because I see all these posts that I can't contribute to because I have no idea what I'm talking about when it comes to the "real stuff"... Does that make sense?

Oh well, I'm eager to soak up all the knowledge I can and maybe eventually I can contribute some more to this part of town here in CS.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

No1der said:


> :r Yeah well, I had to try and get something out of it. This was a couple of years ago and I had no idea how to get Habanos at the time. Frankly I'm not sure about the sources I have right now as far as retailers. I guess I'll have to try a small order and see if they deliver what they promis.


Hell, when it comes to NC cigars I know what to look for and what I might or might not like. When it comes to Habanos I have no clue as to what I may or may not like.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

No1der said:


> ...When it comes to Habanos I have no clue as to what I may or may not like.


That is exactly where I started (only weeks ago) & since then I have been lucky enough to try a few different cigars. Starting with a new slate is, well... new, but I have definitely learned a great deal from reading many of the great posts here & in the Habanos reviews. I also think that looking out for some samplers has helped me start to appreciate the range out there... Enjoy the ride! :ss


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

physiognomy said:


> That is exactly where I started (only weeks ago) & since then I have been lucky enough to try a few different cigars. Starting with a new slate is, well... new, but I have definitely learned a great deal from reading many of the great posts here & in the Habanos reviews. I also think that looking out for some samplers has helped me start to appreciate the range out there... Enjoy the ride! :ss


Good to know that I'm not the first newbie to this part of town who feels just a little lost.

Thanks for the words of encouragement.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

The Habanos for Beginners thread is the best sticky ever.


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

No1der said:


> Wow, I just logued on and see a new link on the homepage of CS that I have never seen before.
> 
> I guess I've reached the promised land and now I start learning all over again.
> 
> ...


Hey, the same thing just happened to me! I knew there were forums we could not get to, and here we are. Cool!! I have had a little experience with the forbidden fruit, but not much. Up until recently, I did not see what all the hype was about. Most of what I have had did not really impress me. I did have a couple of Monte #4 and they were nice and a Monte #2 that kept me up for hours, literally! Anyway, there is much to learn. This is an awesome place to do it. I am stoked that I found CS and plan to be hanging in this jungle a long time.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

burninator said:


> The Habanos for Beginners thread is the best sticky ever.


:tpd:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

pds said:


> Actually donating does not get you access to this forum. Never has, never will. If it did it was a mistake.


That's interesting but fortunate for me I guess. I have been here a short while and already love it. I don't know how the glitched happened, I just assumed it was a perk for the ones willing to support the cause that drives CS. Thanks for letting me stay and participate though.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Deuce said:


> That's interesting but fortunate for me I guess. I have been here a short while and already love it. I don't know how the glitched happened, I just assumed it was a perk for the ones willing to support the cause that drives CS. Thanks for letting me stay and participate though.


Well, you found a loophole, and it would not be fair to take away access after having it. Please take it for what it is worth.

I am working to figure out the glitch, and unfortunately will be using the inevitable PM from you that access went away as the signal we have closed the loophole.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Deuce said:


> That's interesting but fortunate for me I guess. I have been here a short while and already love it. I don't know how the glitched happened, I just assumed it was a perk for the ones willing to support the cause that drives CS. Thanks for letting me stay and participate though.


I was wondering how you got to post here.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Blake Lockhart said:


> I was wondering how you got to post here.


The guy who admins the site is having more and more "senior moments".


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Habanos For Beginners Is an absolute goldmine. I've been reading and learning and reading some more and learning some more.

I still feel like a small fish in a huge ocean whereas before I felt like a decent sized fish in a smaller pond.

I've very happy to be here and want to contribute in any way I can.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

pds said:


> The guy who admins the site is having more and more "senior moments".


Yeah well...at least we have a good excuse and could care less what people think about it!


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Deuce has confirmed the "loophole" has been closed, and he no longer has access. I will be upgrading his account for access, as I believe it is the right thing to do in this case.

Deuce - Thanks for your help in this, and for being a good sport.


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

pds said:


> Deuce has confirmed the "loophole" has been closed, and he no longer has access. I will be upgrading his account for access, as I believe it is the right thing to do in this case.
> 
> Deuce - Thanks for your help in this, and for being a good sport.


Just hope you don't find the loophole for the famed Bea Arthur forum. I'm still tryin' !!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Welcome 

Now you are in real big trouble !


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

RPB67 said:


> Welcome
> 
> Now you are in real big trouble !


Yep. This damn forum has greatly encouraged me. Good luck to you, No1der...it's all downhill from here... but damn, it's fun! :ss


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Pete said:


> Yep. This damn forum has greatly encouraged me. Good luck to you, No1der...it's all downhill from here... but damn, it's fun! :ss


:r I thought it was bad when I found out about Cbid, this slope is not for the weak at heart. I'm looking forward to skiing down this one, hope I don't get into to much trouble on the slopes.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

No1der said:


> Habanos For Beginners Is an absolute goldmine. I've been reading and learning and reading some more and learning some more.


Thanx  It was a lot of fun making that thread too hehehe


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Thanx  It was a lot of fun making that thread too hehehe


Sir, I tip my hat to you. You have created the finest piece of literature a Habano's noob, like myself, could ever have hoped for.

Believe me, I've been looking over a few sites that I am now aware of, pricing many of their stogies based on your essay.

I salute you sir and fellow gorilla BOTL. :ss :tu


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

Stonato~ said:


> Just hope you don't find the loophole for the famed Bea Arthur forum. I'm still tryin' !!!


Oh snap, there's a Bea Arthur forum ?!?! I must find it!! I had a Boli PC while watching Golden Girls on Friday and the combo was phenomonal!!!!

The island twang complemented the sass of Blanche; the headstrong flavors complemented Dorothy and the whimsy of the whole PC was very Rose-like. Aw yeah.


----------



## riverdawg (Dec 4, 2006)

burninator said:


> :tpd:
> 
> _All_ mine suck.


I dont have that problem, they just disappear too fast.

I wonder, I might drink a crap load of vodka to get in tune with the cosmos and 
see if there is a warp portal in my humi thats sucking my Cubies into another dimension! :tu


----------



## Stonato~ (Dec 22, 2006)

sonick said:


> Oh snap, there's a Bea Arthur forum ?!?! I must find it!! I had a Boli PC while watching Golden Girls on Friday and the combo was phenomonal!!!!
> 
> The island twang complemented the sass of Blanche; the headstrong flavors complemented Dorothy and the whimsy of the whole PC was very Rose-like. Aw yeah.


:r:r
Now THAT is a first.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

No1der said:


> :r I thought it was bad when I found out about Cbid, *this slope is not for the weak at heart*. I'm looking forward to skiing down this one, hope I don't get into to much trouble on the slopes.


or for the thin of wallet!


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

No1der said:


> Wow, I just logued on and see a new link on the homepage of CS that I have never seen before.
> 
> I guess I've reached the promised land and now I start learning all over again.
> 
> ...


It is indeed the promise land, but it can be a very dark and steep place


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

riverdawg said:


> I dont have that problem, they just disappear too fast.
> 
> I wonder, I might drink a crap load of vodka to get in tune with the cosmos and
> see if there is a warp portal in my humi thats sucking my Cubies into another dimension! :tu


Maybe the dingo ate your Cubies.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Welcome.. I can see the excitement in your posts.

Something you may want to the consider. This is a great resource is the MRN. It's available at different places.

At amazon of all places.

http://www.amazon.com/Illistrated-E...ie=UTF8&s=miscellaneous&qid=1181061900&sr=8-3

I'm sure there are other vendors that may offer it for a little less. But this is a start.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

khubli said:


> Welcome.. I can see the excitement in your posts.
> 
> Something you may want to the consider. This is a great resource is the MRN. It's available at different places.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome.

I just looked at the link your posted and I'm sorry to say that $150 for a book is just a little bit more than I'm willing to spend. Seriously, I'm on a budget so I would rather spend half that much and actually get some decent Habanas.

If anyone has any of those books and feels like putting them into a PDF format I'd be very curious to take a look at it.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

No1der said:


> If anyone has any of those books and feels like putting them into a PDF format I'd be very curious to take a look at it.


:r
I understand your interest but taking a 492 page coffee table book and putting it into a .pdf is just not practical.


----------



## worr lord (Feb 3, 2007)

I think Rob (No1der) was making a sarcastic remark rather than a serious inquiry, haha. There's no way I could find myself spending $150 on a book, just about all my disposable income (what little there is ) goes to motorcycles and cigars :ss


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

worr lord said:


> I think Rob (No1der) was making a sarcastic remark rather than a serious inquiry, haha. There's no way I could find myself spending $150 on a book, just about all my disposable income (what little there is ) goes to motorcycles and cigars :ss


That's EXACTLY what I said when I first started down the slope but the deeper in you get, the more you crave and hunger for knowledge.

There's a reason they call it "The Bible" in the cigar world


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

LasciviousXXX said:


> That's EXACTLY what I said when I first started down the slope but the deeper in you get, the more you crave and hunger for knowledge.
> 
> There's a reason they call it "The Bible" in the cigar world


:tpd:Anyone really serious about this hobby will not blink at paying that for the bible. The pictures alone are worth it.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

that's only like $.30 page.

I know what you mean. I was hesitant to put that kind of coin on a book, but when you see, you'll think it's the best money spent. I think it will pay itself 10 times over at least for the info.

If you wait, you'll find some vendors that may offer it at a discount.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Fredster said:


> :tpd:Anyone really serious about this hobby will not blink at paying that for the bible. The pictures alone are worth it.


I'd just as soon see them in person.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

Fredster said:


> :tpd:Anyone really serious about this hobby will not blink at paying that for the bible. The pictures alone are worth it.


I couldn't agree with you anymore.

How would we have learned about girls when were young if it weren't for looking at the pictures in playboy?

BTW, it can be found for cheaper than $150 if one is determined, plus about once a year someone in CS starts a group buy.


----------

